# wording vs end result



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it fair to say that if people refer to their dog as ' she is my baby' you can almost guarantee there is or will be a problem in the dynamics between owner and dog? This is solely based on my observations. I cringe when I hear the b-word (not talking about the female dog ).


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I feel the same way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"baby" doesn't bother me. No, I don't think there is a connection between the word and any problems with the owner. I use it with my dogs, probably not as much as "my girl" and "my boy". Along with monster, monkey, and a variety of obscenities based on the incident.

"Furbaby"...makes me want to stab the person in the eye with a fork.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> "baby" doesn't bother me. No, I don't think there is a connection between the word and any problems with the owner. I use it with my dogs, probably not as much as "my girl" and "my boy". Along with monster, monkey, and a variety of obscenities based on the incidence.
> 
> "Furbaby"...makes me want to stab the person in the eye with a fork.


:rofl: All of the above. I call Halo baby girl and Keefer baby boy, among other things. Doesn't mean that I actually treat them like babies, it's just a term of endearment. And Halo is still the pupster, although at 7+ years old she is clearly not a puppy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I provide care for my dogs - that means treats, food, toys, beds, etc. I consider those basic needs. Does it mean they don't get extra's like bandanas which I find cute? Sure they do, it doesn't hurt them and I like the way they look. I bought a dog stroller for a geriatric foster because he loved being outside but couldn't handle long walks. 

So in the end, don't look at just one term and look at the overall picture instead. If the dog is healthy and happy then I don't care what you call it. I cringe when I see dogs that are obese to the point they can't walk, misbehave to the point they're menaces. But I cringe just as much when I see dogs abused

Just my two cents


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> And Halo is still the pupster, although at 7+ years old she is clearly not a puppy!


One of Delgado's nicknames is puppy and will always be :laugh:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wolfy and gala,don't you have some silly nicknames for your dogs?Samson is Baby when he's cuddly and Goofus most other times


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Wolfy and gala,don't you have some silly nicknames for your dogs?Samson is Baby when he's cuddly and Goofus most other times


I do but they are not board appropriate


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Is it fair to say that if people refer to their dog as ' she is my baby' you can almost guarantee there is or will be a problem in the dynamics between owner and dog? This is solely based on my observations. I cringe when I hear the b-word (not talking about the female dog ).


I think where the problem starts is when the owner not only refers to their dog as their baby, but doesn't see their dog as they are. How could someone's "baby" be aggressive and dangerous? 

I call my boys my babies all the time but I clearly know that my 85lb dogs can do serious damage under the right circumstances. This might make me seem paranoid to other people, but I am vigilant. I do get mad at my daughter when she stands with the front door open because one of my boys will door dash (working on it). One of my boys has been reactive in the past and was "diagnosed" fear aggressive when he was about 8 months old. I have specific management for him, and I don't care what anyone thinks about it.

The people who think their "babies" are harmless are the ones who do little training and usually have large problems on their hands. I hate to generalize but it's a pet peeve of mine.
http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I called Daisy Baby Boo, Lucky has been baby boy for forever and Charlie gets baby when were snuggling. On the other hand I also have used a variety of less positive names when things weren't snuggly. I don't think the name in and of itself is indicative of the dynamic . People who say my dog wouldn't do that I wonder about the dynamic but I have my hands full with mine so it doesn't matter to me. Thunder and Chevy got called baby as well. I buy toys treats and Daisy had bandannas out the whazoo and don't even try to count Lucky's collection of balls and bandannas. so my answer reflects how I view my situation.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

You can call them anything you want when your not communicating specific instructions. Anything under the sun.... the dog doesn't care, the owner doesn't care. I can call a Tasmanian Devil "sweetie pie" 

If you are talking about an owner goo-goo, baby talk oozing with actions that show an unhealthy and obviously untrained and spoiled brat dog - then there's a problem as it's indicating much more than just a few affectionate names. 

I don't necessarily want to stick a fork in their eye for ruining their dog. It makes them happy and they do usually provide excellent care for their little dogs. Personally the extreme kinda gags me - but anything short of that... if the person's happy and the dog is happy, healthy and not a menace...whathehey - to each their own...


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

It's too late to edit my post, so I just want to explain. It's not the silly nicknames we have that I have a problem with. What bothers me is when an owner isn't realistic when looking at their dog. Not seeing them as an animal with the ability to harm. Then is when a small behavioral problem grows into an unmanageable one.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't usually call Newlie "baby" but he does have about a million other nicknames, probably "buddy" is the one I use most. It doesn't bother me, though, just like it doesn't bother me if someone calls me "honey" or something like that. Guess I am just not easily offended..


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

gaia_bear said:


> I do but they are not board appropriate


Lolol!I have a couple of those too!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Wolfy and gala,don't you have some silly nicknames for your dogs?Samson is Baby when he's cuddly and Goofus most other times


Actually no. To me they are my dogs, maybe boring towards most of you but to me it is respectful not to call them babies. I have had babies but they didn't look like dogs  fortunately.
When my clients tell me, "But he is my baby!", I explain to them that he is not a baby since you didn't birth him; he is a domesticated predator who only speaks 'dog'.
I think it is different when you call him baby when you are talking to him but I cringe when people refer to their dog as a baby towards others (humans).


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's more than wording. I call my dogs my babies, but I don't treat them like humans. 

If someone truly feels that they are not dogs, that's an issue. But just the wording, no it's not causative.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> "baby" doesn't bother me. No, I don't think there is a connection between the word and any problems with the owner. I use it with my dogs, probably not as much as "my girl" and "my boy". Along with monster, monkey, and a variety of obscenities based on the incident.
> 
> "Furbaby"...makes me want to stab the person in the eye with a fork.


+1, but it generally depends on the context. If I know the person knows what they're doing, I've no problem with them calling their dog whatever the heck they want. On the other hand, if someone is writing about all the issues they're having but is refusing to do anything practical about them because their dog is a "furbaby," then I just shake my head and move on.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The terms of endearment bother me not at all. Furbaby is indeed terrible, though. 

However, it does bother me when people say "my dog is a big mush" or "my dog would never hurt a fly". Ugh. To me that tells me that person has no clue. 

And it's usually not true.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to call him my baby until he wasn't. Now I only call him baby when he is acting like one.

It took a few instances for me to realize just when he became an amazing and powerfully strong adult dog. I view him as such and it has helped keep me on track with proper handling and respecting that.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't like it when people say their dogs are their babies. It's not the same thing. Dogs are truly much less expensive. "college" for dogs is pretty darned cheap when compared to "college" for babies. Food for dogs is cheaper than food for babies. You can board a dog pretty easily - not so much with babies. Dogs don't get to be teenage drivers, I don't worry so much about my dogs doing drugs. Ahh yeah, my dogs are not babies! Downside is they will not support me in my old age and they didn't in my forrays away from the work force. Their income is less than mine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

middleofnowhere said:


> I don't like it when people say their dogs are their babies. It's not the same thing. Dogs are truly much less expensive.


:rofl:

Excellent Point....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't have a problem with ME referring to MY dog as "Baby" "Baby Babsy." "Come here, Baby, and I will get that garbage off of you."

But, when someone is telling you, "But she's my baby." Yeah, that is almost always going to be a problem because that person is probably over the edge and thinks of her dog as a baby human. Almost always they are going to lack discipline toward the dog, and the dogs will generally be a freaked out mess. 

Now, when people try to refer to me as my dog's mother, that is really annoying. "Pet parents, please remember to bring..." No! I am a dog owner, not a pet parent. "Don't worry, Mom is right here." "Uhm, no, I am their Susie, their mother is at home."

I do not think the words themselves are an issue, except that too many people let the lines become confused, and we need to remember that these dogs can survive on a desert island for five weeks living on mice, for heaven's sake, they can sleep in a dog house, they can stay outside even if it is raining, even if it is, gasp, snowing. They do not need to be inside a 70 degree home all the time. They do not need the run of the house. They can handle being in a kennel while we are at work. They do not need to go EVERYWHERE with us. They do not need to come to Thanksgiving Dinner where there will be little kids, even if the dog bites and doesn't like little kids. 

Ok, some of us don't have kids, whether we couldn't or we didn't want kids, doesn't matter. And our dogs, especially if we are single, do hold/fill a different level of need in our lives. But, people who force their fur-kids onto others, demanding they be welcomed, and that everyone adjust their behavior because MILs or SILs dog is here, and it doesn't like running or screaming (neither do I, BTW), and don't stare at it, don't look at it, don't walk to close to him, or her, -- well that crap just drives me up a wall. Leave the **** dog home! Put it in a kennel, that is what it is there for.

Now, yeah, sometimes everyone is happy to have you bring the dog. I have dog friends/family, and non-dog friends/family. But we should have the invitation include the dog if the dog is invited, at the least we could call and ask if it is ok to bring the dog, and we should be wide open to hear the negative.

Yeah, we have to stop the mindset that this is our baby. The words mean nothing, but the mindset is really dangerous, and it lacks respect. It lacks respect to kids/human babies sure. But it also lacks respect to dogs. We need to love our dogs for the dogs that they are and not expect them to fill a role that is impossible.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree that words mean nothing in this area IF backed by correct disciplinary action (and sanity).. I am single, I am unable to have children. Do my dogs fulfill a void? Absolutely.. Do I love them unconditionally? Absolutely.. Will I allow them to rule the house? Absolutely NOT.. 

My dogs are SAR trailing dogs and have a job in life. They are pampered, loved, tended to, and yes, go just about everywhere I go because I want them with me.. I am conscious of others feelings towards dogs if going to their home and certainly aware of their size, speed, strength and potential for aggression (not likely to occur due to training, socialization etc, but always possible) and quick to mitigate any problems. 

I call my dogs my kids, babies (yes, even fur babies at times), pups, buds, and a host of other loving and affectionate names. They are kids in that they require a host of time, energy, love, direction, money, commitment and other similarities. My actions are like a mom, which I refer myself to them as well... They are an absolute part of the family, and save lives as their job. 

Despite the fact that they most likely could survive on their own, which many teenagers could as well, they most likely wouldn't flourish - which they do under my care.. Hence why the paternal line of thought.. 

Are my dogs more important than ANY humans life?? Absolutely NOT... It would kill me inside to have to make that decision, but they are dogs and not humans.. However, would I allow anyone to abuse, damage, whatever way harm my dogs? Try it... See what happens.. They are family and I take that seriously.. I believe I have a balanced outlook, even if affectionate terms are used that infer (or in'fur') terms used for humans... Just my thoughts


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I've been know to dogs my babies. Not in reference to being infants, but in reference to them being completely dependent on my to provide for their needs. Needs dictated by their species and not an erroneous perception that they are helpless and need to be coddled and protected. My parents also know they will only ever get grandDOGS from me.

But don't EVER call me a "pet PARENT" or a "pet guardian." That will get you a throat punch. I am not their parent or guardian. I am their owner.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I call Fiona "baby girl" but also poop face. I resisted for a long time when people would call me her mom. She is my service dog and I am her handler. She sees her mom at dog class sometimes.

But some people don't get it. I don't have kids and they think Fiona is my kid. She is more like my right arm than a kid. I can live without a kid.

One thing good about a dog than a kid. I don't have to worry about her coming home pregnant. If I had a teenage daughter, I would worry about that too much. :laugh:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

angelas said:


> I've been know to dogs my babies.


So I've read this three times.....


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> So I've read this three times.....


Lol, blame the NyQuil!

"I've been known to call my dogs my babies."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Mako's silly nicknames are honey, honey bunches, sharkie, shark, buddy, and hey no bad dog stop that 

I refer to the dogs as babies in one situation only - when the signif starts hinting around that he wants us to start a family. But that's mostly because I think it might get him to buy me another puppy 

About the pet parent thing... I briefly worked for one of the big box pet stores and it was policy to call the customers "pet parents". One of the groomers had referred to a customer as "Fido's Owner" within ear shot of said customer. Nothing bad it, she was just telling another employee fido's owner is here to pick him up. The lady went craaaazy. Flipped out "How dare you! Talking about my dog like property! You should know better!" Called corporate and made a complaint. The employee got written up for that.

We even had to refer to people with fish tanks as pet parents


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

voodoolamb said:


> Mako's silly nicknames are honey, honey bunches, sharkie, shark, buddy, and hey no bad dog stop that
> 
> I refer to the dogs as babies in one situation only - when the signif starts hinting around that he wants us to start a family. But that's mostly because I think it might get him to buy me another puppy
> 
> ...


See, I would be the crazy lady that called corporate to complain about being called a pet-parent. Ok, not really, but I have told people at the groomers/pet stores, and vet not to do that to me. I see it as trying to get me to part with my money. Don't like it. It is offensive and insulting.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So this happened....

Words you never want to hear when out training your dog...


NO BABY NO!!!! NO!!!! BABY!!! NO!!! BAD GIRL!!!!!


Yup. Platz. We'll just wait this one out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> So this happened....
> 
> Words you never want to hear when out training your dog...
> 
> ...


or this one: "can you sit for mommy, please?" Wish the dog could give her the middle toe


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I'm still trying to figure out how this chick lost control of a Westie. They weight 4 pounds. But at least she was loud so I had time to make sure I had Seger by his collar. 

NOOO BABY! NOOOO!!!!! lol well hello there circus. Nice to see you in town.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> "baby" doesn't bother me. No, I don't think there is a connection between the word and any problems with the owner. I use it with my dogs, probably not as much as "my girl" and "my boy". Along with monster, monkey, and a variety of obscenities based on the incident.
> 
> "Furbaby"...makes me want to stab the person in the eye with a fork.


This.

I've called my dog "baby girl" before. I don't literally think of her as my baby. It also doesn't bother me to be referred to as Mom with my dog. I know they mean owner who happens to be female. Mom works for me as a shorthand, even though I'm not her mom. Not worth getting my panties bunched over. In fact, during an episode of SVU we were watching recently, my husband told me, "If our dog's birth mother shows up at the door and wants to take her back, I'd let her." And I said, "If she phrases her question in English, absolutely."


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> or this one: "can you sit for mommy, please?" Wish the dog could give her the middle toe


I always laugh hysterically on the inside when someone asks my dog, "Can you sit?" and she turns and gives me The Look. You know, the one that says, "I am at least ten times smarter than this idiot, why did you invite them into the house?"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think I read, or heard in some class to never use the dog's name when correcting. Don't use the dog's name when you want the dog to stay stationary. Like, "Baby, Come." Is right, because "Baby" cues the dog that you want it to do something, to move, and the command tells it what, come. But you wouldn't say, "Baby, stay." 

Also, you would say, "Baby, yes! Good Girl! Good Baby! Let's get our Baby a treat." But you shouldn't say, "Baby, No! Bad Baby! Baby is bad!!!" It should be "No!" or "Eh-Eh!" or "That's Mine!" or "Shame!" or "Bad Dog!" But not to associate it with the name. The name means good things are about to happen. The name is good. 

One of my girls is named Babs or Babsy, so I can accept someone naming a dog Babe or Baby. In fact my trainer had a dog named Babe. I think. 

But yeah, if I hear, "No, no, no Baby!!!" I'm worried.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> I think I read, or heard in some class to never use the dog's name when correcting. Don't use the dog's name when you want the dog to stay stationary. Like, "Baby, Come." Is right, because "Baby" cues the dog that you want it to do something, to move, and the command tells it what, come. But you wouldn't say, "Baby, stay."


I've been told that about associating the name with good things.

But we have been taught to use the dog's name in any command, including stay. And in fact, we proof by using a fake name. If my dog is Bailey, I might say, "Baby, come!" and she's not supposed to budge. Baby is close to Bailey, but I want her to listen for _her name_, which is Bailey, not Baby or Gravy or Basin (yes we've subbed names of objects that sound like the dogs' names). I think of it as Simon Says. If I preface my command with her name, I am unequivocally speaking to her and not my husband, cat, or hypothetical second dog.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

selzer said:


> I think I read, or heard in some class to never use the dog's name when correcting. Don't use the dog's name when you want the dog to stay stationary. Like, "Baby, Come." Is right, because "Baby" cues the dog that you want it to do something, to move, and the command tells it what, come. But you wouldn't say, "Baby, stay."
> 
> Also, you would say, "Baby, yes! Good Girl! Good Baby! Let's get our Baby a treat." But you shouldn't say, "Baby, No! Bad Baby! Baby is bad!!!" It should be "No!" or "Eh-Eh!" or "That's Mine!" or "Shame!" or "Bad Dog!" But not to associate it with the name. The name means good things are about to happen. The name is good.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. It would be, "Baby, Come. Baby, Sit." (as long as the dog's name is Baby.) But never his name in a correction.

And as far as just calling our dogs "Baby"... Some of us who do that, can, in the next breath, call him Bonehead, Goofball, whatever fits him at the moment, lol.

Susan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How about "Turkey Bone Butt"?

I have individual nick names for all of my dogs, and then I have generics that I use for all of them. Sweetie Pie and Baby Doll, Sweet Stuffy Wuffy -- yeah for positive, and Turkey bone butt, Turkeys, Pookerbutts, Pookerbuttkins, for neutral. Probably a lot more. Buggers, Boogers, Dirtbags, mangies, mangey muttkins, poopie puppies, -- some plural for referring or talking to more than one at a time.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I just keep it simple and call her the devil incarnate...probably just a carryover from what my mom called me as a child.

SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SuperG said:


> I just keep it simple and call her the devil incarnate...probably just a carryover from what my mom called me as a child.
> 
> SuperG



omg...next time I hear
NO BABY NO!!!! NO!!!! BABY!!! NO!!! BAD GIRL!!!!!

I'm totally screaming 
SATAN!!! PLATZ!!!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> omg...next time I hear
> NO BABY NO!!!! NO!!!! BABY!!! NO!!! BAD GIRL!!!!!
> 
> I'm totally screaming
> SATAN!!! PLATZ!!!!


If you can twist your head around really far while doing that...it will add great effect.


SuperG


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

SuperG said:


> If you can twist your head around really far while doing that...it will add great effect.
> 
> 
> SuperG


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He' s just a baby bear (in my best imitation of deep southern drawl accent) and only said in the presence of immediate family to spare others i really do know he is not a real baby bear and not to keep bears as pets


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> He' s just a baby bear (in my best imitation of deep southern drawl accent) and only said in the presence of immediate family to spare others i really do know he is not a real baby bear and not to keep bears as pets


Pupplington Bear!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

viking said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > He' s just a baby bear (in my best imitation of deep southern drawl accent) and only said in the presence of immediate family to spare others
> ...


I like it!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> omg...next time I hear
> NO BABY NO!!!! NO!!!! BABY!!! NO!!! BAD GIRL!!!!!
> 
> I'm totally screaming
> SATAN!!! PLATZ!!!!


I'll give you an Internet dollar.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Tasha is my princess, Kiska my beauty, Wiggles my little wiggle butt and Ivan my handsome baby boy. Since our kids are grown and out of the house both husband and I refer to them as fur kids. 

So far I have not had any problems with dynamics. I am boss, they are not. 

A month or so ago I had to take Kiska in for some problems with her spay stitching. She was allergic to the internal sutures. A tech came up to me after the appointment and thanked me for teaching my Shepherd such good manners, she said it was refreshing to see a dog who listened so well. She sits, downs, stays and gives her paw for a handshake. 

Thankfully the tech didn't see her outside the vet clinic trying to pull me over with the leash.  Leash walking definitely something we need to work on more.


----------

